#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Link no ptt

## Wesleyrosa

E possivel comprar link no ptt sem asn ou ou tenho que ter AS para conectar no ptt e pedir ums vlan com alguna operadora ?

----------


## avatar52

Você tem que ser AS para participar de algum IX, e também pode contratar transporte de alguma operadora.

----------

